# Mangrove Jacks Craft Series



## alimac23 (7/5/13)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has tried the Mangrove Jacks Craft series pouches yet?

I'm thinking of making a Pale Ale and wanted an opinion of how this kit turned out?


----------



## jhay (7/5/13)

My very first brew was a Mangrove Jack Blonde Bitter. Turned out OK


----------



## barefoot (7/5/13)

I put down a mangrove jacks mild a few weekends ago, straight from the pouch it looked and smelt better than the normal tins, only time will tell if it turns out though. However, even though it had "premium yeast" I still didn't see as much activity as I had previously with S04.


----------



## alimac23 (7/5/13)

Thanks Guys,

Just looking at the Mangrove Jacks website, they seem to be releasing a new series of "Craft" pouches, i was wondering whether this was a re-packaged version of the British series or something new for us all to try:

http://mangrovejacks.com/collections/craft-series-brewery-pouch


----------



## Blitzer (7/5/13)

It says replacing the British Series range, so I would assume same re-packaged.
It mentions "All our kits are cold filled into a pouch, instead of a can, to retail all the delicate flavours and aromas which are lost using the traditional canning process."
Though this may just be marketing fluff.


----------



## alimac23 (7/5/13)

Blitzer said:


> It says replacing the British Series range, so I would assume same re-packaged.
> It mentions "All our kits are cold filled into a pouch, instead of a can, to retail all the delicate flavours and aromas which are lost using the traditional canning process."
> Though this may just be marketing fluff.


Thanks Blitzer, i've never made any Mangrove jacks stuff before, it's worth crack though the price of the kits they should be half decent.


----------



## HBHB (7/5/13)

The Pale Ale in the Tradition Series is a great base for basic American Style Pale Ales and Aussie styles. On it's own, it's lacking any real finishing hops if you like the hops to shine, but easy to correct with a finishing hop &/or dry hop. It does well with US 05 and Hops like Cascade, Amarillo, Citra, Centennial Chinook etc.

The British Series Mild is true to style, but I still throw in a bit of UK Fuggles (20 odd grams) for a bit more flavour. It has S04 as the yeast In the pack, as does the IPA.

Hope this helps.
Martin


----------



## wbosher (19/11/13)

Looking at making the craft series London bitter pouch, only $35 and comes with the new yeast. Anyone done this one?


----------



## GeoffN (6/12/13)

I have a pale ale tradition pack with 1kg ldme in the fermenter at the moment. Used the kit yeast as temperature control is a bit of a challenge. Am thinking of a dry hop addition at day 7 with 25g Amarillo. 

Did not boil anything added ldme dissolved in cold* water to fermenter added pouch and pitched yeast at 26. Fermenting at 22°C

*Live on sunny coast so cold water out the tall is between 26 & 29°C

Sent from my HDC-08 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## davedoran (7/12/13)

Thanks Blitzer, i've never made any Mangrove jacks stuff before, it's worth crack though the price of the kits they should be half decent.


Ya I think it may be a marketing thing. I've used the Irish stout one before and never noticed any off flavours due to the can. I usually add to the tins with added hops and extracts etc.


----------



## BeerDrinkerJoel (8/12/13)

I kicked off my first brew in a year or so last Friday, which happened to be the 'Vicar's Remorse' variety. So far so good, bubbling away quite nicely at 23oc. Only issue is I'm brewing in my kitchen, and my girlfriend is unhappy with the scent emanating from my fermenter. My LHBS recommended it highly, but I'll report back in a couple of weeks from the frontline with a detailed report. I'm quite thirsty already... :kooi:


----------



## GeoffN (23/12/13)

GeoffN said:


> I have a pale ale tradition pack with 1kg ldme in the fermenter at the moment. Used the kit yeast as temperature control is a bit of a challenge. Am thinking of a dry hop addition at day 7 with 25g Amarillo.
> 
> Did not boil anything added ldme dissolved in cold* water to fermenter added pouch and pitched yeast at 26. Fermenting at 22°C
> 
> ...



Tasted one tonight. Bit young but some nice flavours. Slight hit of funky yeast flavours as I did not condition the bottles at 20°C. Better than the coopers real ale I have to compare it with. 

Will update in a week or two.

Sent from my HDC-08 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BeerDrinkerJoel (2/1/14)

BeerDrinkerJoel said:


> I kicked off my first brew in a year or so last Friday, which happened to be the 'Vicar's Remorse' variety. So far so good, bubbling away quite nicely at 23oc. Only issue is I'm brewing in my kitchen, and my girlfriend is unhappy with the scent emanating from my fermenter. My LHBS recommended it highly, but I'll report back in a couple of weeks from the frontline with a detailed report. I'm quite thirsty already... :kooi:


And it's highly drinkable! Though my batch too has a hit of fruity yeasty flavours. Not bad, and from memory much more distinct than your typical coopers green home brew variety. The hops didn't really translate awfully well however.


----------

